# Best way to copy movie from Direct TV to computer!



## jazmiyko (Mar 28, 2006)

Is there any ways to copy movies, shows from direct tv to computer hard drive? Some ppl told me that get a good video card and do it from there. Is this the best way so far guys?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Video card has nothing to do with it unless it's a VIVO card or ATI AIW. You need a capture device. For viewing and recording google Hauppage.


----------



## jazmiyko (Mar 28, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> Video card has nothing to do with it unless it's a VIVO card or ATI AIW. You need a capture device. For viewing and recording google Hauppage.


I got it, thanks


----------

